# Splitting breeding pair?



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a breeding pair of Jack Dempseys in a community tank that I am thinking of splitting up and moving the female to a tank with two electric blue jack dempseys and seeing if it will breed and make electrics. I just don't know if the female would be willing to find a new partner in the electrics or not and that it would ruin future breeding possibilities for the current pair.

The electric blues are about half the size of the male jack dempsey so I am hesitant on adding him because he runs a tank with four Texas' and a Jaguar. The female dempsey is a bit smaller and not too much bigger than the electrics, as well as less aggressive in the community tank, so am less worried about adding her.

Community tank is a 150g and electric tank is a 55g

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Go for it. If she doesn't pair with an electric you can put her back with her old mate and they will pick-up where they left off.


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome. Ended up splitting them because the male got all sulky and started hiding and getting picked on by the others in the tank. So bought a female and added it to the electrics to hopefully commence the path to new blues.


----------

